# Rare ACT wheels 3 Peice Help Needed



## sunny1.8t (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Ive just brought a set of 3 peice act wheels but they are 5 x 112 pcd the offset currently on them is 35, there 17s" and 8'5" all round, with 5 x 100 adapters it will drop to a offset of 15 will these stick out to much in the front i really dnt want to drill the wheels, rather use adapters pls help 
Thanks,


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

One of the better first posts that I've ever seen.
Bump to get this guy some help.


----------



## lodator (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Rare ACT wheels 3 Peice Help Needed (sunny1.8t)*

wow...those look hot...i wish i could help but im wheeltarded


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Rare ACT wheels 3 Peice Help Needed (lodator)*

look very similar to BBS RS'


----------



## oh hi (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Rare ACT wheels 3 Peice Help Needed (lodator)*

you COULD do 15mm adapters up front, but thats really pushing it... its a common knowledge that 20mm is the "safest" thickness, but theres quite a bit of people running 15's...
how low is your car (if applicable?)
if its not that low, you can run a really stretched 205 tire on that 8.5 up front and still not rub...
you could also: pull your fenders which = $$$$$ or knowledge/time
but roll your fenders for sure, not matter what you do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clark w. griswold (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_One of the better first posts that I've ever seen.
Bump to get this guy some help.
^^^^seriously, are you pulling the fenders or anything? do they make adapters that are "thinner?" offset gurus, where are you? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Rare ACT wheels 3 Peice Help Needed (oh hi)*

as far as i know, its gonna poke out too much in the front with adaptors not matter what.
oh hi was correct when he said 20mm is the thinnest adaptor that is still safe.
either pull your fenders or re drill....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good luck!


----------



## sunny1.8t (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Rare ACT wheels 3 Peice Help Needed (sunny1.8t)*

I havent thought of bringing the fenders out its alot of cost gonna have to spend £200 on adapters and bout £250 on tires, any 1 got any pics of there lowest offset of there mk4?
Thanks guys


----------



## oh hi (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Rare ACT wheels 3 Peice Help Needed (sunny1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sunny1.8t* »_I havent thought of bringing the fenders out its alot of cost gonna have to spend £200 on adapters and bout £250 on tires, any 1 got any pics of there lowest offset of there mk4?
Thanks guys









capita was running 18x9 up front, but he now has pulled fenders.
search for the Brock B1 staggered setups: the specs on those wheels are ~8.5" et20 front, and 10" et30 or so rear


----------



## sunny1.8t (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Rare ACT wheels 3 Peice Help Needed (sunny1.8t)*

I have sport springs at the moment, the drop is 40mm all round going to be getting coilovers soon mite go 215 45 on rears and 205 40 on the fronts with a stretch all round


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Rare ACT wheels 3 Peice Help Needed (oh hi)*

redrilling them seems like the safer easier way to go


----------



## sunny1.8t (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Rare ACT wheels 3 Peice Help Needed (sunny1.8t)*

Yeh i was thinking of re-drilling them 2, were could i get these done from and whos reliable?

cheers for the help guys


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Rare ACT wheels 3 Peice Help Needed (abydielsgli)*

I have 17x8.5 and am at et20 right now it isnt a lot of poke, but if you get some good stretch on some tires, you should be good with an et15. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
this is et 20


----------



## sunny1.8t (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Rare ACT wheels 3 Peice Help Needed (sunny1.8t)*

That looks great mate just rite, looking at your pic i think i could get away with et15, wats size tires u runnig mate and do u have pictures of the back?
thanks


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

you can go with the adapters. You should get your fenders rolled though just for safety. Run some 215 tires up front and you should be fine.


----------



## rice X eater (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Rare ACT wheels 3 Peice Help Needed (sunny1.8t)*

the smallest adapter is 20mm. so final et would be 15, which was already stated. put a 205 in the front and it should work out. im et 20 in the front on a 8.5 205/45/17 rolled fenders at around 22.5" ground to fender hieght. and do a 25mm adapter on the rear cause u dont want the front out further than the rear


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Rare ACT wheels 3 Peice Help Needed (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_redrilling them seems like the safer easier way to go


redrilling is the least safe thing to do

to clear brakes on 17x8.5 et13 brock b1's, you need around a 10mm spacer, which puts the fronts at et3. no problem there. i ran 17x9 et28 no problem up front too

and if you choose not to dick with the wheels, shoot them my way


----------



## bLeW-DuB (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Rare ACT wheels 3 Peice Help Needed ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

redrilling is the least safe thing to do

to clear brakes on 17x8.5 et13 brock b1's, you need around a 10mm spacer, which puts the fronts at et3. no problem there. i ran 17x9 et28 no problem up front too

and if you choose not to dick with the wheels, shoot them my way









currently on my b1s, my front i have a 8 mm spacer so my front offset is 5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and i have nooooooo problems


----------



## sunny1.8t (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Rare ACT wheels 3 Peice Help Needed ([email protected])*

Yeh no prob mate lol







u got any pics of that low offset?
thanks,


----------



## sunny1.8t (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Rare ACT wheels 3 Peice Help Needed (sunny1.8t)*

Hi guys could any1 do photoshop of my car with rims like the ACTs or similar 1s like BBS RSs
heres a pic of my car also a drop would be nice







and maybe sum real light tints
thanks










_Modified by sunny1.8t at 6:46 AM 3-22-2007_


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

i can redrill them, just send them to me and i will take care of the rest


----------



## sunny1.8t (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (Cru_Jones)*

yeh mate im sure u will take care of the rest great rims for summer dnt u think


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Rare ACT wheels 3 Peice Help Needed (oh hi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh hi* »_
search for the Brock B1 staggered setups: the specs on those wheels are ~8.5" et20 front, and 10" et30 or so rear

correction: 
B1s with dish are:
17x8.5 et13 (and than requires atleast an 8mm spacer to clear although [email protected] has managed a 5mm)
17x10 et20
With a ton of stretch (205s) You might be able to pull it off if you are not totally slammed, otherwise I would suggest rolling or pulling the fenders. Although seeing how you have centers which cover the bolts, I would look into redrilling them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
my old B1s:










_Modified by ocdpvw at 6:54 AM 3-22-2007_


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: (sunny1.8t)*

<---jealous


----------



## soulchild (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (Cru_Jones)*

I am currently dealing with a set of wheels that are 5x112, 18x8.5 et 32. They stick out way to far with adapters....Redrilling is the only option to get these wheels to fit and have your car lowered.
Redrilling is not a bad thing as long as you have welded sleves put in the original spots and you must use hubcentric rings as they take most of the load off the wheel bolts. 
There are a few people on the text who have done this and have not had any hint of a problem.
Good luck!


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (soulchild)*

personally i think you should just sell them to me








but on a serious note: i was rocking 17x9.5s all around on my mk4 with et17 in the front and et 11 in the rear on stock fenders, so you should be ok. fixxtuning.com sells 13mm adapters made out of steel, you might want to check those out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sunny1.8t (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Rare ACT wheels 3 Peice Help Needed (sunny1.8t)*

hi guys just say i wanted to drill the wheels were can i get this done from im based in uk?
want to put them on by end of april
thanks


----------



## sunny1.8t (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (FthElemnt)*

you got any pics mate


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (sunny1.8t)*

the first 2 pics are with bilstien coilovers, the last 3 are with FK coilovers. 17x9.5 front and rear et 17 front and et 11 rear, 215/45 tires all around.








































i wish i still had that car


----------



## rs2coupe (Apr 30, 2003)

Oh man! I want a set of 5x112 ACT rims:thumbup:


----------

